# Newbie mini lathe setup, rigidity, and baselining.



## greenail (Sep 2, 2021)

I made a video in the hopes to help newbies understand how to baseline their machine which can help them understand what improvements they might make via modding or adjustments.   If I got anything wrong please comment so I can make corrections.  It is a bit long winded but there was a lot to cover.


----------

